# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Actuaciones en Villava (Navarra)

## Fred_Denver

Un año más magia para adultos los tres últimos domingos de enero a las 20 h. en el espacio escénico de Villava (Navarra).
Si alguien piensa venir, el ayuntamiento vende las entradas (no admiten reserva telefónica) pues pueden adquirirse de un domingo para otro Esperamos que con el nuevo teatro que se abrirá pronto se modernice el sistema de compra y puedan adquirirse por internet. Pero de momento esto es lo que hay. 

*Domingo 16*: Daniel Ross (magia general y cesta de espadas) César Bueno (magia de salón y escapismo de la chaqueta).

*Domingo 23:* Jeff (en solitario, aunque yo algo haré para presentarle, pero creo que habiendo solamente público adulto y siendo un teatro pequeño merece la pena que todo el tiempo que necesite lo tenga para desarrollar su hipnosis sin mirar el reloj).

*Domingo 30:* Patxi (magia cómica a doscientos por hora) y Fred Denver (un servidor con una rutina de pañuelos y el número de los gatos persas).

Saludos

----------

